# Help! Dead Amp!



## kchyde (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll try to make this as short as possible while hitting key notes. I purchased a new Kicker IX500.1 amp, installed it, and am using the 'auto on' with the audio (RCA) signal. I have a 2011 F150 with the Sony Premium system which comes with a sub located under the back seat. I bought some JL Audio speaker wire to RCA adaptors which I spliced on the OEM sub wires for signal, and ran the RCAs to my aftermarket amp. The OEM sub wires put out 6.2 volts, and somebody told me to put the input to low level, so I did. I turned the radio on at a low volume, and the sub played fine, but when I turned up the volume the amp cut out, and it will not come back on!!! I've checked all wiring (which was the exact same when it played). I even ran a remote wire, and the amp still won't turn on. Any suggestions? And should it be a low or high level input to the amp from the RCAs spliced on the OEM sub audio wires?


----------



## kchyde (Sep 17, 2011)

Update:
I found out why the amp won't come back on. I have good voltage at the amp, but the RCAs have none; so I tripped the OEM amp somehow (but the door speakers still play fine). Hopefully when I plug the OEM sub back up, it will reset the OEM amp.


----------

